# Fantasy Book Club



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

*General How this Bookclub Will Work:*
Each reading session (perhaps each month? It depends on the length of the book…) will be of two books — one that has weekly discussion posts where we all read through it together, and one that has a monthly end-of-book discussion post. This is so there’s more chance of everyone having something to read if you’ve already read one, or simply can’t get into it.

*How will we pick the books: *
Books will generally be fantasy. They can stray into the other genres, as long as fantasy is a strong influence on the book itself.

Whilst at the start those running the bookclub can probably choose which book we’ll be doing, after a while we can probably have enough readers in order to vote for which one we’ll do next. 

A few weeks before the next book reading is due to start, everyone will have the chance to nominate (up to three) books they want — though each book will have to be in its own post, the post including the cover, a description and a link to the goodreads page for the book. 

Everyone has the chance to ‘thank’ the nomination (and everyone can ‘thank’ as many books as they like), and (depending on how many nominations received) either the top three ‘thanked’ posts go into a poll for the final vote, or if there are two clearly most popular, then these are picked for selection. If the books go to a vote, and then they tie, the tie breaker will be the Goodreads user rating.

*And then what happens?:*
Once the selections have been made, a main post will be made that lists how much will be read by which date (eg: Monday 25th: Up to and including chapter twelve / Monday 2nd: Up to and including chapter nineteen) and we could probably use a calendar on google calendars (unless there’s something else that’s better) that people can view to see what the reading schedule is.

*The actual book club:*
Each Monday there will be a weekly post to discuss the chapters of the main selection as previously agreed. At the end of the month (depending on the length of the second-most-popular book) there will be a full discussion post for the second book choice.

Everyone is feel free to read ahead if they wish, but if they post a spoiler they’ll be kicked in the head. Or their post will be edited, either way.

OR, if there’s huge interest in some reading along, and some who’re quicker readers or have already read it, perhaps we could have a full book discussion post from the start, as well as the weekly posts. 

Those running it will be in charge of starting each discussion with a series of questions to spark discussion, such as ‘what do you expect jack will do next / what did you think about Emma’s decision to run off and slaughter all the lambs in the circus’, etc.


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

Since we're in the middle of the month, let's try to start on the first of June. 

What books are we interested in reading? As it says in the first post, please submit one book nomination per post. Please include the cover (maybe hosted off this website? Post it in the thread via url, though try to keep the image smallish), a description and a link to the goodreads page for the book.

If you like the book nominated by someone, please click 'like'. The nomination with the most likes will either become one of the two books we'll be reading in June, or at least will go towards the vote.


----------



## Steerpike (May 14, 2012)

I'll nominate Joe Abercrombie's book _Best Served Cold_, because it is a lot of fun and I was going to read it again soon. It is a revenge story. Monza Murcatto, the Snake of Talins, is a mercenary, betrayed by her employer and his associates. She seeks out her revenge on each of them in turn.








Here is the Goodreads page: Best Served Cold by Joe Abercrombie - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2012)

http://photo.goodreads.com/books/1328024047l/7378428.jpg

*Title:* Tome of the Undergates (Aeons' Gate #1)
*Author: *Sam Sykes



> Lenk can barely keep control of his mismatched adventurer band at the best of times (Gariath the dragon man sees humans as little more than prey, Kataria the Shict despises most humans, and the humans in the band are little better). When they're not insulting each other's religions they're arguing about pay and conditions. So when the ship they are travelling on is attacked by pirates things don't go very well.
> 
> They go a whole lot worse when an invincible demon joins the fray. The demon steals the Tome of the Undergates - a manuscript that contains all you need to open the undergates. And whichever god you believe in you don't want the undergates open. On the other side are countless more invincible demons, the manifestation of all the evil of the gods, and they want out.
> 
> Full of razor-sharp wit, characters who leap off the page (and into trouble) and plunging the reader into a vivid world of adventure this is a fantasy that kicks off a series that could dominate the second decade of the century.


----------



## Ankari (May 14, 2012)

I'm about to read Orb Sceptre Throne by Ian Esslemont

Orb Sceptre Throne by Ian C. Esslemont - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


----------



## Devor (May 17, 2012)

Believe it or not, I am actually reading Game of Thrones right now, by G.R.R.M.

A Game Of Thrones by George R.R. Martin - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists

I think it would be a great idea for the monthly discussion to start with a book lots of people have read.  It's been spoiled for me repeatedly, so people must have read it.  But I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Kelise (May 20, 2012)

Okay well, the main book we shall all be reading together will be *Game of Thrones by G.R.R.M*. 

This means on the 1st June I'll be posting a reading schedule, and after that we'll be having a discussion post each Monday to talk about the set chapters.

It's time to decide on the second book we'll be reading - there'll be one discussion post for that book, right at the end of June. The poll will be open for one week.


----------



## Chilari (May 22, 2012)

That seems a bit soon for sorting out the second book. Surely it would be better to allow more nominations until the end of May, then voting in early June with the decision made by mid-June to give us time to get hold of the book.


----------



## Kelise (Jun 3, 2012)

Just to be sure we're clear - the second book is for reading at the same time as Game of Thrones. Game of Thrones was supposed to have a reading schedule posted on the 1st June (but I failed there, yay depression), and there would be weekly discussion posts.

Best Served Cold by Joe Abercrombie was just going to have the one discussion post at the end of June, when we have the full discussion post for Game of Thrones also - unless we needed longer as it's a pretty hefty book. 

The purpose of having two books at once is for those either not interested in one or the other, or if they've already read one. This way, there's more chance of those interested in having something to read and discuss.

Maybe it would be best to start both in mid June, and look to finishing both at the end of July?


----------



## Kelise (Jun 3, 2012)

Okay well, Game of Thrones makes it a little difficult in that there's no chapter numbers. I'm making a table that I hope makes sense, including spoiler tags hiding the first line of the last chapter we're reading _through_ (and finishing) for that week. If that makes sense?

GAME OF THRONES READ-THROUGH SESSIONS​

*Discussion Details**Chapter # - Name (Chapter # for character)**First Sentence of Last Chapter*Discussion on 18th June

15%00 - Prologue
01 - Bran (1)
02 - Catelyn (1)
03 - Daenerys (1)
04 - Eddard (1)
05 - Jon (1)
06 - Catelyn (2)
07 - Arya (1)
08 - Bran (2)
09 - Tyrion (1)
10 - Jon (2)
11 - Daenerys (2)
12 - Eddard (2)
13 - Tyrion (2)


Spoiler: Click to see the line.



The north went on forever.


Discussion on 25th June

32%14 - Catelyn (3)
15 - Sansa (1)
16 - Eddard (3)
17 - Bran (3)
18 - Catelyn (4)
19 - Jon (3)
20 - Eddard (4)
21 - Tyrion (3)
22 - Arya (2)
23 - Daenerys (3)
24 - Bran (4)
25 - Eddard (5)


Spoiler: Click to see the line.



"Lord Arryn's death was a great sadness for all of us, my lord"


Discussion on 2nd July

49%26 - Jon (4)
27 - Eddard (6)
28 - Catelyn (5)
29 - Sansa(2)
30 - Eddard (7)
31 - Tyrion (4)
32 - Arya (3)
33 - Eddard (8)
34 - Catelyn (6)
35 - Eddard (9)
36 - Daenerys (4)


Spoiler: Click to see the line.



The Horse Gate of Vaes Dothrok was made of two gigantic bronze stallions, rearing, their hooves meeting a hundred feet above the roadway to form a pointed arch.


Discussion on 9th July

65%37 - Bran (5)
38 - Tyrion (5)
39 - Eddard (10)
40 - Catelyn (7)
41 - Jon (5)
42 - Tyrion (6)
43 - Eddard (11)
44 - Sansa  (3)
45 - Eddard (12)
46 - Daenerys (5)
47 - Eddard (13)
48 - Jon (6)
49 - Eddard (14)


Spoiler: Click to see the line.



The grey light of dawn was streaming through his window when the thunder of hoofbeats awoke Eddard Stark from his brief, exhausted sleep.


Discussion on 16th July

82%50 - Arya (4)
51 - Sansa (4)
52 - Jon (7)
53 - Bran (6)
54 - Daenerys (6)
55 - Catelyn (8)
56 - Tyrion (7)
57 - Sansa (5)
58 - Eddard (15)
59 - Catelyn (9)
60 - Jon (8)


Spoiler: Click to see the line.



"Are you well, Snow?" Lord Mormont asked, scowling.


Discussion on 23rd July

Full Book61 - Daenerys (7)
62 - Tyrion (8)
63 - Catelyn (10)
64 - Daenerys (8)
65 - Arya (5)
66 - Bran (7)
67 - Sansa (6)
68 - Daenerys (9)
69 - Tyrion (9)
70 - Jon (9)
71 - Catelyn (11)
72 - Daenerys (10)

BEST SERVED COLD READ-THROUGH SESSIONS​

*Discussion Details**Date*Full book!23rd July


This is the first time book club is being run here, and I'm only basing it off the way the most successful (of the three I'm already part of) runs theirs.

Do you think it would be possible to give these two months a try, and discuss at the end of July how it could be improved?

Please ask any questions about what I haven't been clear enough about.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jun 5, 2012)

hmm sounds interesting, I've never been in a book club before.  

My only problem is that I tried to read game of thrones and dumped it after the first few chapters (which I rarely do with a book)  I just didn't like the style and atmosphere at all - too grim and depressing LOL.  

I might have a read of the Joe Abercrombie book though, since I've never read any of his work before.  

I should point out though that I'm an obsessively fast reader, and tend to read an entire novel in a single day.  So I'm not quite sure how I would deal with a reading schedule spread over several weeks!


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 5, 2012)

Graham:

If you found G.R.R. Martin to be too grim and gritty, I'm guessing you won't like Best Served Cold. That novel makes A Game of Thrones look like a Disney book.


----------



## Devor (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm finding Best Served Cold surprisingly hard to get into.  I think it's the writing style.  Anyone else?  Who else is reading it?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

I liked it right from the start. But I do like Abercrombie's style


----------



## Devor (Jun 10, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I liked it right from the start. But I do like Abercrombie's style



I think the writing style feels kind of choppy.  There's a great line, then dialogue that feels a little stretched with awkward cursing, then sentence fragments strewn together for action.  I think I would prefer a smoother, more integrated prose.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Devor said:


> I think the writing style feels kind of choppy.  There's a great line, then dialogue that feels a little stretched with awkward cursing, then sentence fragments strewn together for action.  I think I would prefer a smoother, more integrated prose.



Yeah, he does do that. I think it is meant to give precisely a punchy, choppy feel to the prose. I can understand why you might not like it. I don't know where you are at, but I think if you hang in there you may find it coming together for you as the story progresses (or maybe not  )


----------



## Kelise (Jun 19, 2012)

A Game of Thrones - Discussion Post!
Chapters 1-13 (through Tyrian 2) *Only*​
Reminder of where we are in the story:

*The Starks:*
Eddard accepted Robert's request for him to be the new Hand to the King.  Shortly after Catelyn receives a letter from her sister, Lysa saying that she thinks the Lannisters were responsible for her Husband John's death.
Bran overheard Cersei and Jaime Lannister talking about his father. When they saw that he saw them together Jaime pushed Bran from the window.
Jon has left to join the Night's Watch.

*Daenerys:*
She has just been forced to wed Khal Drogo and they have consummated their marriage.



*Ideas for discussion:
1)* _Overall what are you thinking of the story at this point?_
*2) *_Which of the characters interest you more than others?_
*3)* _What do you think of Daenerys' story so far?_
*4)* _Anyone who you dislike so far?_


**** Reminder - no spoilers if you've already read past chapter 13!  ***​*


----------

